# My MAC Collection :) 2005 to 2011!



## aznsmurfy (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow. I haven't posted my MAC Traincase/Stash since... 2005. Here is most of the stuff. I had a traincase stolen with a lot of eyeliners and foundations which is why you won't see much.  I'm not the best photographer though! ^_^ 




  	All my full-size pigments. 




  	My table with most of my makeup all laid out. 




  	Lippie drawer. 













  	Yay! The Anniversary of my MAC collection is coming up! 12/19! I started collecting on 9/19 this year. (When I bought my first MAC after a long hiatus! MAC Blot! woot woot!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So it's been three lovely months. Ah, how time flies! Also the day after graduation! woot woot Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























	My MAC Traincase






	Lipglass/TLC/Lipstick/Lipliners
	Who's that Lady?, Lilacrus, Lu-Be-Lu, Sorberry, Watermelony, Low Light Silver, Latte Lick, Digital Jade.
	Twirltone, Spin Pink, (insert here), Clear lipglass.
	Sexy Sweet, Elle, Nymphette, Morning Glory, Ornamentalism, Lustrewhite, Damzel, Oyster Girl, Pop Mode, C-Thru, (insert here)
	Bubbles, Gigglefest, MAC Red






	Lipglass/TLC/Lipstick/Liplines Top View! hehe






	My MAC eyeshadows! (A few UD but they're so wonderful too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






	1st: Eyeshadows I don't really like/don't use 
	2nd: Colors I like and would like to use often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	3rd: All Pro colored eyeshadows






	Close up of 2nd palette.






	Close up of 3rd palette.






	Random Eyeshadows (ltor): Carbon, Clone, Blue, Pollen, Tres Teal, Whim






	MAC Holiday 2005 Palettes (Trend, Warm, and Nordstrom Exclusive)






	MAC Holiday 2005 closed






	Paints! The little jar in the middle is a MAC Pro pigment jar that I squeezed little strips of paint into for easier use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seemed like a good idea to me and works really well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









	Pigments in boxes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone else alphabatize them? 






	Pigments out of boxes. I was trying to think of a cool way to arrange them so I was rolling them around, I was just waiting for one to pop open. . .haha It didn't *phew!* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stacking doesn't work well cuz the tops are a bit rounded. 

	Blue (RR), Cornflower, Naval Blue, Violet, Rich Purple, Maroon, Pink Pearl, All-Girl
	Green, Blue Brown, Blue Storm, Melon, Deckchair, Rose, Kitschmas
	Teal, Green Brown, Tan, Old Gold, Pink Bronze, Copper Sparkle, Coco Beach, Golden Lemon
	Golden Olive, Emerald Green, Coco, Provence, Naked, White Gold, Pink Opal, Vanilla, Dark Soul







	Pigment samples in the case glitter samples in the beaker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









	Pigment/Glitter Samples Top View! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









	Eyeliners, Glitterliner, Fluidlines, Shadesticks, and Mascaras
	Glitterliners: Mercuic, Pinkphonic, Divine Lime, Spunsilver
	Fluidliners: Blacktrack, Shade, Rich Ground, Silverstroke
	Shadesticks: Shimmermint, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, Crimsonaire, Gracious Me
	Mascaras: Pro Longlash, Fibrerich Lash, Splashproof black, and Tealproof
	Eyeliners: Smolder, Tarnish, Phone Number, Blooz, Minted, Teddy, Tin Tin, Ola Viola!, Ivy, Icon Eyes, Perma Plum powerpoint






	Fluidlines <- woot~! (I like this old pic, I've swapped some away, but I still like this pic. hehe)






	Blushes
	From top clockwise: Pinkerpeach/Trustfund Duo, Blushbaby Peachiness Duo, Mocha, Plum Foolery, Slave to Love, Sunbasque, Raizin






	Blushes and Old School MAC Blushes! Rose Quartz and Nine to Five






	Foundation/Powders
	Studio Select Sheer Pressed Powder, Studio Tech, Pro Preferred Whitening, Blot powder, Blot powder, Hyperreal Pressed Powderm Select SPF 15 foundation






	Powders/Foundations/Airbrush foundation






	Skinfinishes and Bronzers (Well on my way to having too many. Gah XD) So Ceylon, Refined Golden Bronzer, Matte Bronzer, Stereo Rose, Gold Deposit, New Vegas. (Not pictured: Metal Rock)






	Face stuff (The stuff in the little spray bottles is Fix+ and Rose pigment or Fix+ and Good as Gold pearlizer!)






	Brushes and Brush Clutch






	Brush Stuff






	Fake eyelashes (hehe!) *Didn't update cuz I have less now hehe*











	Miscellaneous MAC stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









	This is where I store the makeup I use everyday or at least makeup that I want easy access to. The top shelf has the plastic drawers that hold makeup, my earrings (I made some of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), brushes, pigments, etc. Second shelf has the little plastic drawer that holds random stuff. Things that I don't use often, but either have no space in my traincase of I just don't want to put them in there. Bottom shelf holds my piggy piggy bank and three shoe boxes that I use to hold empty boxes. I'm a notorious packrat. It's terrible. 






	Close up of the area on top of the plastic shelf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fluidlines, MAC Strobe Cream and Moisturegleam in MAC sample jars, spray bottles.






	Close up of my brushes and pigments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









	1st drawer of large plastic drawers. . ..yes. ..






	Second!






	Third!






	First drawer in the little drawers. . .Not really much to look at. 






	Second drawer!






	Postcards and Promo Stuff in the Holiday plastic bag! Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









	And my traincase again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





	***Edit: Round 1***
	(I'm waiting for stuff in the mail so once I get everything I'll retake some of the photos to add to my collection on Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'll share how long it took me to collect all this. heh) 






	My MAC . . .bag thing. ahaha I put some pyrex beakers in there to maximize space. It's a little disorganized so I'll try to post better pictures later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man, you should see it with the brush roll in there! Talk about the perfect fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









	From a different angle. . .


----------



## vircore (Oct 29, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh, i like it all!!!

i want buy warm holiday palette!! when the palettes come here of course ^_^


----------



## AprilBomb (Oct 29, 2005)

Simply lovely!! Props to your mad organizational skills too!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice collection you have!


----------



## breathless (Oct 29, 2005)

i love love love your collection!


----------



## angela (Oct 30, 2005)

nice collection! where did you get those pyrex dishes??? because in the meantime, im having a friend steal petri dishes from his microbio lab.


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 31, 2005)

Niceeee. I love how everything is organized in your traincase.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Nov 1, 2005)

Really great collection! I like how in the picture of your pigments, you shaped them into the word 'hi' with a smiley face...cute!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Love the smilie face of pigment sample jars, and alphabetising your full-size ones! Sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## Sprout (Nov 1, 2005)

Very nice, clear pics!  The colors look very true.  Hey, what's that last cream blush on the right?  The little one?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW! ​I like the way you arrnged your quads.​What is UD?​


----------



## Isis (Nov 2, 2005)

UD is short for Urban Decay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice collection BTW!


----------



## tnn (Nov 2, 2005)

great collection.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sprout* 
_Very nice, clear pics!  The colors look very true.  Hey, what's that last cream blush on the right?  The little one?  It's gorgeous!_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay! I'm getting better at taking pictures! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The little cream blush is a CCB in Fabulush! I got it in a swap and I was like, ack, orange?! But it's so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_nice collection! where did you get those pyrex dishes??? because in the meantime, im having a friend steal petri dishes from his microbio lab._

 
LOL Good call on lab materials! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can get them at any University bookstore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also sell the beakers that MAC uses to put cotton swabs in too! I got some little ones for lipglasses and a big one for brushes. I'll post some pictures when I do an update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The little dishes are way fun and super durable. I drop my all the time. . .haha


----------



## sbetsy (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice collection! Is that the warm eye palette or the cool? (Holiday 05)


----------



## aznsmurfy (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sbetsy* 
_Nice collection! Is that the warm eye palette or the cool? (Holiday 05)_

 
Oh yeah! I think that might be the cool. Man, I so cannot work the cool colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll fix it in an update! woot woot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

I love how you put them in circles and stuff.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_LOL Good call on lab materials! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can get them at any University bookstore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also sell the beakers that MAC uses to put cotton swabs in too! I got some little ones for lipglasses and a big one for brushes. I'll post some pictures when I do an update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The little dishes are way fun and super durable. I drop my all the time. . .haha_

 
What size are your beakers? 350 mL? I'm trying to buy them on Ebay.


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 7, 2005)

wow, you have a great collection and i love you containers!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_What size are your beakers? 350 mL? I'm trying to buy them on Ebay._

 
Hi! They are 250 mL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope it's not too late! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~lynn


----------



## baby_yousei (Dec 8, 2005)

Love your pigment case! looks so organized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's that lipstick in the middle? The pinkish/peachy one? it looks beautiful!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_yousei* 
_Love your pigment case! looks so organized 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's that lipstick in the middle? The pinkish/peachy one? it looks beautiful!_

 
Hi! Thank you! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it from a craft store, so handy for storing pigment samples and glitters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pinkish/peachy l/s is Gigglefest!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_Hi! They are 250 mL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope it's not too late! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~lynn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## annnettem (Dec 8, 2005)

hey, nice collection! It's great to see another MUAer here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 9, 2005)

please give me your collection=)


----------



## iheartjuppy (Dec 17, 2005)

*Wow!*

Great collection! Do you have any FOTD pics with the Fix+ with pigment/pearlizer on? I'm FASCINATED (would never have thought to do that! GREAT idea!)


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

fantastic collection, wish mine was like that, lol.


----------



## samtaro (Jan 4, 2006)

Great pics...but I have to know, where did you get that piggy!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 11, 2006)

OMG what a lovely collection you have. I love love your earring rack thingy. That is so cool!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 12, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## cookies (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks like you had a lot of fun photographing them, I love the aerial shots!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

omg girl that is AWESOME!!!!!  You need to take me shopping with you!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 12, 2006)

OmG!Your collection is one of the most nicest,organized and cleanest collections I have ever seen in my life!Where did you get all of your pyrex items from.I'm really looking for petri dishes.Maybe like 2 or 3 of them.I found some but they want me to buy them in bulk.I really don't need 25 of them.Also where they hell did you get those stickers for your fluidlines?That such and awsome idea!Also it doesnt look like you use your pro e/s at all!Are they new or do you just not use them?Also did you pop out with plastic thingy in the 15 pro pallet?Thanks a bunch, Allan


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samtaro* 
_Great pics...but I have to know, where did you get that piggy!_

 
My sister got it for me at Longs! LOL They have it in blue too


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_OmG!Your collection is one of the most nicest,organized and cleanest collections I have ever seen in my life!Where did you get all of your pyrex items from.I'm really looking for petri dishes.Maybe like 2 or 3 of them.I found some but they want me to buy them in bulk.I really don't need 25 of them.Also where they hell did you get those stickers for your fluidlines?That such and awsome idea!Also it doesnt look like you use your pro e/s at all!Are they new or do you just not use them?Also did you pop out with plastic thingy in the 15 pro pallet?Thanks a bunch, Allan_

 
hehe Thank you thank you! =D ^_^ I really try to keep my stuff clean and neat. =D I got my pyrex items from my school bookstore! I think most college bookstores carry pyrex petri dishes and beakers, if you need a CP lmk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha Bulk lol

Ok, so the stickers for my FL. . .I made them from a plain label sticker! hehe You can pick one of those free usps ones from the PO and color a little block in permanent marker corresponding to your FL then put a little piece of transparent (not Scotch magic tape!) tape and then use a hole puncher to punch it out. Peel off the backing from the original sticker and ta daaaa you have a FL sticker! hehe 

Yeap, I don't use the pro shadows much, they're a little more used now, but most of my e/s look like new. . .haha I'm not a digger.  

I did pop out the frame for one of my 15 pan palettes cuz I just use it to store e/s that I don't like all that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha I luvvv your collection too! I'll go post that in your thread. ..haha


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_omg girl that is AWESOME!!!!!  You need to take me shopping with you!_

 

Duuudeee if you are ever up in Nor Cal I'd luv to! haha I hit up so many MACs it's insane. ^_^ They usually let me rifle through their LE drawers too ehehehehe ^_^


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 13, 2006)

What happens when you mix the fix+ w. pigments or pearlizers? I still don't have fix+ and I have been wanting it.  Should I get it?? I like the sounds of mixing it with the pigments..PLmk thx


----------



## buff_iv (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm totally envious!!!give me all that!!


----------



## simar (Mar 30, 2006)

really nice collection


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

WowowowowowowowWzer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like the idea of mixing Fix+ with pigments/pearlizers!


----------



## geminia (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow, im in awww. Awesome collection. how do you like the lipmix palette?


----------



## geminia (Sep 8, 2006)

..........


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 9, 2006)

wow. i want that collection!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice  =)


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow, nice!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

great collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

beautiful collection!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

*nice collection .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just a quick question in your thrid drawer 
whats that turquoise mac compact ?? lol i want it just because of the colour*


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

very nice collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

awsome collection, i love all the things


----------



## jaclynashley (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

Finally !
Someone else who has a Phone Number Eyeliner ! <3
I was getting worried I have bad taste . (;
Wonderful collection !


----------



## daffie (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

WOW!! I love how everything is so organized! =)


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

Huuuuuuuuge collection! I'm impressed


----------



## artisick (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

All of this in 3 months? wow. amazing collection!
And where did u get that earring rack/holder thing? I absolutely love that!!


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

I love that you have the colors on top of the fluidlines! What a great idea


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

You've got some cool stuff there!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

love your collection!


----------



## driz69 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: My MAC Collection  *updated**

You have a nice stash


----------



## aznsmurfy (May 29, 2011)

So much MAC stuff! Oh man, it's been way too long since I've posted traincase photos... I'll be adding more of the traincases I have and more of the makeup... I have another section of pigments to post up.  Nostalgic. hehe ^_^


----------



## Beauty11111 (Jun 1, 2011)

You have a fantastic collection! Can I ask what collection those pink brushes are from in the forth photo?


----------



## heart (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my lord, this is beautiful!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Jun 1, 2011)

Those are the Diana Ross brushes  MAC released a collection in beautiful pink  The powder compact is still gorgeous ) I took out the highlighting powder and popped in a blot powder!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 1, 2011)

this is amazing!


----------



## Cupquake03 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## soezje (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow what a great stash!


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jul 6, 2011)

Loving all of the pigments


----------



## alexandrapalaci (Aug 15, 2011)

pigments... im loving them


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 10, 2012)

loving all the pigments!  & u have 4 MSF that i want so badly! (new vegas, metal rock, so ceylon, stereo rose!) beautiful collection!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW!! Great collection!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

I hope you have insurance for it! God forbid something happen to it  beautiful collection!


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 11, 2012)

So many pigments!  I used to have them, but I never seemed to use them (but they're pretty to look at)


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

OMMMGGG u are my new bestfriend !!
  	im guessing ur a mua ?
  	love ur pictures im in love


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome collection!


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, amazing collection!  Love all the pigments!


----------



## anne082 (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow what a lovely collection!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice Collection!!!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the Diana Ross brushes. I wasn't into MAC LE @ that time - totally missed out!

  	Great collex!

  	Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amberave (Aug 26, 2012)

I want your collection!! I love how you store the pigment samples!


----------

